Ask HN: What are some small things that makes a website look Good/Bad/Annoying? - uelga22
======
rzzzwilson
Off the top of my head, I dislike: slow loading, non-sized images loading
later and changing page layout, putting focus into an input field moving page
elements, floating elements that cover content and can't be dismissed. And
many more that I can't think of at the moment.

------
pwg
Major annoying: The 'dickbar' (really, any fixed, unscrollable, element):

[https://daringfireball.net/2017/06/medium_dickbars](https://daringfireball.net/2017/06/medium_dickbars)
[https://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/03/06/dickbar](https://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/03/06/dickbar)

------
littlevache
Sound. Any sound without the user having explicitly started a video/tune/...
If you do that I will avoid you at all cost.

